# Need Flock Rhinestone template material



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Looking for a sticky flock alternative, and ideas? 
Seems like everyone who was selling a different flock boosted their prices to match the high end cost of sticky flock recently.


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

I'm interested in this as well.


----------

